# Bike show in Richmond Va. 8/10



## jd56 (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a bike show and swap meet in Richmond on August 10th 2-9pm at 

http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/3915689566.html

Hardywood Park Craft Brewery

2408 Ownby Lane, 
Richmond, Virginia 23220


----------



## JOEL (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this a new one?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2013)

This is new Joel.
I didn't organize it and have no idea on how turnout will be, but I will be there.
A swap meet at brewery and in a really cool city with plenty to do and centrally located in the mid Atlantic might take off.
Anyone who comes is welcome to my home to see le collection'.
Chris


----------



## wspeid (Jul 17, 2013)

*I'll be there as well*

Bikes and a brewery.  Unbeatable combination.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I may show for this. Long drive but I've been looking for some old friends from Richmond and I think they would be drawn to this as well. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Anybody from NC going....help please*

I have 2 bikes in Reidsville that tpender3 has been holding for me and he may not make this show. 
Because my truck is getting a new trani,  I can't pick up these 2 bikes from Tony anytime before this show.
Hopefully the truck will be available by this weekend but, no guarantees form my mechanic. And even if it is ready, I won't have enough time to head to NC.

I would greatly appreciate it if anyone from NC that has room that can transport these to this Richmond show for me. 
Here is what needs transporting. 

Please send me an email. I'll pay for your services.
douglas.jd56@gmail.com












Thanks
John


----------



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2013)

Forecasted rain....damn. I hate getting my bikes wet.
I think it's weird that I worry about getting the bikes wet when back in the day the bike owners didn't care about the elements. 
I did get the bikes from Tony this week, so my need for help has been resolved.
Was hoping to trailer a few, but now I'm not sure what I want to get wet....

Show starts at 2pm I think and runs through the evening hours (9pm).

https://www.facebook.com/events/164118620442875/164772813710789/?notif_t=event_mall_reply

Awards presented at 5pm.
Classes (as per Adam Farris) are:

BEST VINTAGE
BEST LOWRIDER
BEST LUGGED (road bikes)
PEOPLES CHOICE


----------



## mruiz (Aug 9, 2013)

They said their will be a tarp put up! We got to support this.
 I don't like my bikes wet either, what can you do.
 Mitch


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 9, 2013)

I am still in... It's nice outside now and I am loading up..no show, but stuff for sale, good stuff.
Looking forward to trying the chocolate heat stout.
Chris

https://www.facebook.com/events/164118620442875/164772813710789/?notif_t=event_mall_reply


----------



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2013)

Plan on bringing a tent canopy but if ai bring too many bikes then they all won't fit under it.
Hmmmmm what to bring for show and tell????
Nothing but maybe the Huffman I just got will be for sale this trip.
Then again everything has a price right?
It'll be good to see the forum members. Miss you guys.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wspeid (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm bringing the phantom, possibly the Dayton unless Patty wants to bring her Breeze.  I'll have a '55 Schwinn frame to sell and maybe a few other parts.  Should be there by 3.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lets see some pics from the show. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Aug 11, 2013)

The show was a nice one. Rain held off for the travel there but, as soon as we set up the skies opened up.
All the canopies were sent flying. Ruined my new Redskins 12x12...Dagnabbit.  Fear of getting the Bob U seat wet was my biggest concern...it got wet!!
Then the ride home I realized I didn't remove the seats and the skies dumped on us again. Thanks to Kenny for watching my tailights to be sure nothing dropped during the transit.

Saw some members at the show. Chris, Mitch, Bill, Kim, Kenny, and a few more made a showing.

Scrubbinrims was the hit of the show....as usual. Bought a few items from his massive selection for sale.






Saw some great bikes, Martha has some great bikes. Those pics didn't get saved on my phone for some reason. But she had some nice bikes!!! Lived her wood rimmed bike and was what a nice SilverKing she had.


Sold the 38 girls Hawthorne, which went to great couple. 
Had numerous inquiries and offers on my niece's Starlet....boy was I tempted to make some money. That wouldn't have gone over well if I didn't return with that one.

Here is a few pics.





















Figured this classic would sell but, it came home with me.
CL is next....then again its a nice bike, maybe keeping it after all.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Aug 11, 2013)

*storm*

When the wind hit us I was trying to hold JD canopy down and the one next to him. To bad we don't have pics of that event.
 The pics you see we had to move into the Beer building, witch we didn't mind. Funny because I ask them if they had and other drinks than beer and they said no only water for designated drivers.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 12, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Very good first show of it's kind here in the River City and a welcome change of pace versus an open field in the early morning hours.
Having the show and swap basically at the same time as many young lady patrons came through for a social occasion was different scene  and there were a lot of folks attending around the Redskins training camp a few blocks away.
My thanks to the hosts of this event, Hardywood Brewery, and those that traveled knowing the chance of a torrential storm (which indeed we had for the first hour).
I meet some new folks and sold some stuff...and some things to walk through traffic, and had a buzz from the first bourbon ale at 9.4% -OH that I had to wait out before coming home late.
I have some ideas for next time and hopefully we can pull from NC and DC/Maryland and have the event grow as we are well situated here to do so.
Chris

PS-Thanks for the pics JD


----------



## wspeid (Aug 12, 2013)

Chris,
I do think the idea of trading bike parts for beer money (and vice versa) is one of the greatest innovations of our time... and I agree that double IPA bourbon was good stuff.


----------

